# Love nature but these hawks.....



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

The hawks around here are really keeping us on edge. There’s a smaller one that likes worms and such, but then there’s a huge one that is like a medium sized turkey! That one has eaten squirrels in our yard. We are seriously considering tenting our yard with netting or something to help keep our boys safe, but I’m worried that the other wildlife will get tangled in it and cause injuries etc. any ideas? The boys love outside time and they have to be dogs, but how do we find a balance here? Walking them on our road isn’t an option because there are too many large dogs around. We do take them to the park, but still for potty breaks (instead of only using the pad), we need to modify our yard for their safety.

The first pic in the tree is right near where the boys like to potty 😞 . That hawk was huge and studying the ground for food. The one of the hawk in the tree with the two squirrels beside it was hilarious. The squirrels were annoying her and she finally looked at them funny as if to say, “you know I’m a hawk right?” We have some pretty funny squirrels around here! Fortunately for them, this hawk is the one who likes to dig up the ground for bugs instead.

Oh and you can see the fence is broken in the back. A tree came down on it so we are rebuilding that area. Thankfully the tree is now removed so we’re almost done!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

In Florida, many pools are covered by a screen enclosure. If you search "screen enclosure for pool" you will see many examples. You could then have artificial grass and pavers installed inside. Then you could add a grill and some seating and have a pleasant and safe place for you and the dogs. You wouldn't do the entire yard - just a portion attached to the back of the house.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dwt & I were out walking the pups yesterday---we are very near a river---and Dwt. looked up & saw a hawk sitting on a tree branch right beside us---the trees don't have leaves yet. He just sat there & his head turned as we walked past---so he was definitely watching us. We made sure the leashes were tight---but it made me wonder how many we don't see. It is hard to watch up for hawks & down for coyotes at the same time. 

I look forward to hearing what people suggest. I did order a couple of "screamers" (I posted a photo of these on an earlier posting). I got them from Amazon & one simply removes the pin to make a very lour screaming noise. I wear it around my neck when I am out w/the pups. It is not fool proof but for now I don't have a better idea.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, it just came to me that last summer over our very large deck we put up a "tent" like the ones used at a Farmer's Market (we bought it at an estate sale) on the deck so the pups could be out there w/out fear of a swooping hawk or owl. We also have 5 large statue owls that we move round on the deck -- not sure if they help, but we are overly cautious. We did take the tent down in the fall & this year have purchased a huge, huge umbrella that we will try out soon. We got it at IKEA if you have one near you. You would need to get their special umbrella stand as well because it would blow over w/a normal stand. 
We have an awning on the side of the house that we can also put out so it gives lots of cover. This week we had two trees removed near the house (we still lave 6 in our small garden in the back so that is plenty). It looks like you have woods behind your house! You will have to remain diligent in observation & prayers!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So sorry for the delayed response! Thanks so much for the tips. I like the idea of a canopy or screening and I’m thinking we could also create a smaller fenced “courtyard” within our yard so that we could possibly shield it a little easier. Definitely something to consider, but we’re open to other ideas too!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would love to see pctures of what you do---sharing ideas is one of the benefits of SM! 
I read an article about a coyote pack laying in wait for a little dog & it has caused me to rethink how to handle---without lots of success---an attack. Prior to this I was thinking singular coyote. Now is an esp. bad time for them.
You & Ted & the boys are often in my prayers. I hope you are well. My love to your little family.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks so much XOXO and you know how much I love and respect you. Your friendship is a cherished gift for sure. We will post pics when we sort out the best option. We once looked at a house that had a large yard divided into several smaller “courtyard” type spaces using a white picket fence. It was very charming in a Williamsburg kind of way, and for us it would be a good start towards being a safer place for the boys to potty. We may be able to place better lighting and possibly some type of overhead security too. The coyotes, fox and hawks are a constant worry here, so we really need to sort this out quickly.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thinking WAY outside the box:
Years ago there was a weekly program on TLC (The Learning Channel) that had a group of contractors that specialized in animal enclosures. They came up with the most amazing structures. I remember one for cats that went from the inside of the house to the outdoors. It was made out of chicken wire and wound through huge trees in the backyard and had "play platforms" built into it! It almost made me wish I was a cat. :HistericalSmiley:
None were very practical for the average pet owner.....But who said Maltese owners are practical! :drinkup:


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I love that and our boys would too! I’ve thought of almost a kennel covering (like you see in dog pens), because birds wouldn’t get tangled up in it like they would in netting. We want the wildlife safe too. I just have to consider ways to make it a bit invisible so it’s not such an eye sore lol. I love the ideas of a play structure for the boys, they’d love that!


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Check out these: Coyote/Hawk body armor 

https://coyotevest.com/


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

I know wildlife is always a concern with small dogs. I talked to our local nature center about hawks grabbing small dogs. A hawk can only grab what it can carry and it can not carry more than it weighs, which is less than four pounds for a large hawk, according to what I was told. However, I have heard of small dogs attacked by hawks, I think a hawk may over estimate it's strength and try to grab a four plus pound dog. Although the dog can be injured in the attack at least the hawk can not carry the dog away and an owner can quickly intervene. As mentioned already, a coyote vest can protect from attacks and give owners peace of mind. Statistics show that small dogs are more likely to be attacked by a large dog than either a hawk or a coyote.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have watched & tried to intervene when a hawk took a rabbit from our garden in IL & dropped it on the top of our neighbor's garage (thereby killing it). I have also heard of other dogs---bigger than 4 lbs being killed by hawks so I would respectfully disagree w/this wildlife "expert." 
The coyote vest is very costly & people w/more than one dog may not afford it. It is really too hot most of the year here in TX to put something like this on our our pups for a walk. It also does not cover the dog's head! I do think it wise to do what one can, but being vigilant is the most important thing one can do. In the end we can only do our best. These are tips I have picked up on the internet---not fool proof but again helpful:
10 Ways to Protect your Dog from Coyotes
do not feed coyotes or any other wildlife. At the end of the day, coyotes, like any other living creature, are simply trying to survive. ...
Avoid off-leash walks in high-risk areas. ...
Pick up that poop! ...
Always be there. ...
Build a fence. ...
Stay Calm. ...
Stick to lighted areas, or carry your own light source. ...
Clean up your garden.

Apparently coyotes lie in wait & stalk---they smell feces & make a stake out---they can jump almost any fence. I personally carry noise makers---boat fog horn & a personal alarm where pulling the pin is very simple (wear this arouund my neck). I try to walk w/someone else & at times when coyote would not be hunting. Again, nothing is fool proof so I am always on "the look-out."


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. Yes, in our area, hawks kill small dogs a lot. My brothers cat disappeared and was likely taken by wildlife. I do search work and did everything I could to get a lead or sighting for the cat, but found nothing. This sweet cat was big too. My in-laws saw a Yorkie being eaten on the golf course (sorry for the tmi). If a hawk can get a yorkie, it can get a Malt. Never underestimate them. The vest is an interesting idea, but I do wish it offered head protection. I will look in to it further though for sure. Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did go back & look at the coyote repelling vests & there is no way little Lisi could wear one---she is just too small. I did remeasure her & her neck is 7 inches. She can only wear one kind of vest that she can't get out of. On the other hand Kizi could wear the small size. So if you are looking be sure & remeasure as the vest is expensive.
There are several different kinds from which to choose. JFYI


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Background & Pictures of the Coyote Vest:

Four years ago, Paul Mott experienced a major trauma when his poodle, Buffy, when snatched by a coyote while out on a walk. Paul tried to intervene, but sadly, there was nothing he could do. The coyote grabbed Buffy by the neck and shook her to death, running off with the dog. Paul was unable to catch up and he never saw Buffy again.

Paul is still haunted by the experience and for years, along with the help of his wife Pamela, has tried to come up with a solution to ensure other pet owners don’t have to go through the same thing.

Their solution was creating a line of studded and spiked dog collars, harnesses, and vests – all of which draw inspiration from porcupine quills – in order to prevent coyotes (or big birds of prey or even larger dogs) from getting too close and causing damage.

Paul’s dedication to his mission is so strong, that he even ordered a coyote skull off eBay in order to make sure that his distribution of studs/spikes could deter a coyote from getting a good grip. Should the coyote actually get a hold of your pet, there is also an option with an electric zapper that is intended to shocking the coyote into dropping the dog. The product line also includes spiked collars and harnesses – there is even a version available for cats!

It's also a fashion statement! :dancing banana:


----------



## Southern Girl (Jan 14, 2020)

Has anyone ever seen the dog vest with long plastic spikes on top of the vest? And it has those metal spikes around the back of the neck. It was designed to prevent coyote attacks but it certainly would work against hawks. I tried to post a picture of a vest on a small dog but it wouldn’t post.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

HomeSweetHome said:


> Has anyone ever seen the dog vest with long plastic spikes on top of the vest? And it has those metal spikes around the back of the neck. It was designed to prevent coyote attacks but it certainly would work against hawks. I tried to post a picture of a vest on a small dog but it wouldn’t post.


Mare
If you text me a picture of it I can post it for you. :wub:


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Amazing design! 

Love wildlife but not happy with stories of small dogs being taken by hawks, coyotes, or mountain lions. 

My hairdresser has a lab and a morkie. One evening the Morkie was going out the dog flap to the fenced back yard and was grabbed by a mountain lion. Luckily, the hairdresser was watching and threw the backyard light one. The mountain lion dropped the little dog. Had grabbed it by back leg which needed stitches but survived the encounter. 

Vet said the mountain lion was probably young since the light scared it. Said an older one wouldn't have dropped it.

Lainie and WHispy


----------



## Southern Girl (Jan 14, 2020)

When a bird of prey (hawks, eagles, owls) grabs its next meal it will kill it by severing the spinal cord and paralyzing it. This is always done at the neck. If the neck is well protected the hawk is more likely then not to abort the capture. Plus if it is interrupted by movement or a loud noise it most likely will just fly off. The pictures posted are of a immature Red Tailed Hawk.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for everyone’s feedback. We have a lot of birds of prey here and hawks are one of them. Some are huge and some are smaller. One is literally the size of a medium turkey. People driving by will stop their cars just to sit and watch it....it’s huge. A hungry animal will attack by varying means, not just one, and I believe it’s very important to always keep that in mind. Wildlife is beautiful, but often unpredictable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I told Dwt. that it is hard to be looking down for the coyotes & up for the hawks at the same time!
A black lab was bittten 3 times on the face by a rattler in our area, about 2 wks. ago---they came out the minute the weather warmed a bit. So far we have not seen a snake in our garden but my next door neighbor had a garden snake in her potted plant.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

So true! There are critters of every kind in your area. My SIL is in TX and loves wildlife etc. Y’all have so many scorpions, snakes, spiders....no thanks!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

https://www.nbc12.com/2020/02/23/blind-deaf-dog-survives-being-snatched-by-hawk-owner-says/ Worth reading!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

We are working on a plan for part of our yard. We plan to start by creating a courtyard inside of our yard. Currently, the yard is just too large to allow the boys to run free without both of us with them ... so we can each be near each of them. Creating a smaller courtyard will be a good start. It’ll be large enough to potty and have stones or slate for a small walkway. We aren’t sure yet how we will offer coverage overhead, so we are still working on that. I like the prong type harnesses that were posted above, but our boys play and fight (even outside) and I worry an eye will get jabbed with that type of harness/collar. We have a massive deck, and that’s a big concern also for overhead. Ugh. We don’t like to leash the boys in the backyard. They LOVE to run free and seeing that joy in just being a dog is very important to us. So, we are trying to balance safety with allowing them some level of freedom too. It’s a challenge for sure.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Love your smaller courtyard idea. But you definitely need a cover of some sort! Please post plans/pictures when complete.

Not to scare you more but this article fits right in with this thread 2/24/2020 - fortunately it had a happy ending:

*Dog reunited with Pennsylvania family after being stolen by hawk*
Feb. 24 (UPI) -- A Pennsylvania family was reunited with their dog 28 hours after the toy poodle was carried off by a hawk.

Deborah Falcione of Whitehall, Allegheny County, said her 16-year-old dog, Porschia, who is deaf and blind, was snatched of the home's upper back deck Thursday.

Falcione said she gathered a group of friends and searched the area long into the night, but there were no signs of the toy poodle or the bird of prey who grabbed her.

"I was crying my eyes out. She is my life. My dogs are my life," Falcione told WTAE-TV.

Falcione said she was shocked to receive a call the next afternoon from Banfield Pet Hospital saying they had her dog.

"I said, 'That's impossible!' She could not have survived 28 hours out in the bitter cold weather, in 10-degree weather. This is a 6 1/2 pound dog. She's blind. She's deaf. She's 16 years old. I went down there, and sure enough, this is the dog. The old dog with the strongest will to survive," Falcione said.

The animal hospital said Porschia had been found by a neighbor about four blocks from her home. The dog was cold and lethargic, but didn't have any broken bones.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah, I posted the Pennsylvania hawk link above. Very scary. The courtyard is just the start, but we will absolutely need to sort out overhead coverage. There’s no way to cover our entire deck area either. Ugh, so much to consider.


----------

